# Ground Blinds



## Final Approach (Feb 3, 2004)

Im wondering how you guys do bow hunting deer in a ground blind. I just bought one and I am curious if you brush them in, set it by some bushes or set it where you think theyre going to be coming out at. Really would like as much info as i can get. Thanks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I bought a Matrix last year and i love it. The main place i bowhunt is a cow pasture, with many thick areas of woods. I have used it in some clearings, brushing it in with buck brush, etc. And i have used it in some funnel areas where a stream runs through the property. Setting it on the edge of the cattails. This has worked well for me. I have used it by a pile of bales, to harvest does. I have also used it in imatutre shelter belts, brushing it in with brush. The biggest thing is make sure you keep good shooting lanes, and i usually don't cover the window part. I will put brush up to the bottom of the windows, but not cover them. I then will set brush/ twigs branches on top to break up the outline. This seems to work really well.

I harvested a nice buck out of in in western North Dakota using it in a small patch of Buck Brush. They are the ticket if you can't get in the air. They also work good if you want to bring someone with you. Make sure you wear black clothing and scent proof it. Keep the back closed.

Have fun I hope this helps some.


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

Love my ground blinds and I have harvested many bucks from them.


----------

